# New to the site - curious about new pup's bloodlines?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a 6 week old pit on Craigslist and I'm not really sure if her blood line is what I was told? I know that buying pets on craigslist is frowned upon, but I am hoping not to be judged too much. I was told that she is American Pit/Blue Bully (mother/father). I was told she may be red though? Here are some pics to help with identification:
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll206/r0ckah0l1c/IMAG1405.jpg http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll206/r0ckah0l1c/IMAG1438.jpg

I hope I posted all of this correctly! Thank you and I truly appreciate the help


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you get a pedigree? getting a pup that young is not good for the puppy either. You may have to deal with a lot of behavior problems


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I did not obtain a pedigree because I was more concerned about getting the puppy out of the situation it was in (they had already started feeding them dog food & were serving it with milk, the puppies were being dehydrated and we had to replenish her electrolytes with pedialyte, etc.) She doesn't really have behavior problems other than teething, but that comes with all puppies. We also have a 10 week old blue bully that she tries to mimick in many ways, which helps because he is very well behaved.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I did not obtain a pedigree because I was more concerned about getting the puppy out of the situation it was in (they had already started feeding them dog food & were serving it with milk, the puppies were being dehydrated and we had to replenish her electrolytes with pedialyte, etc.) She doesn't really have behavior problems other than teething, but that comes with all puppies. We also have a 10 week old blue bully that she tries to mimick in many ways, which helps because he is very well behaved.


You wont deal with the bad behaviors now because the dog is only 6 weeks old, the issues will come when the dog starts maturing. The mother teaches the pups bite inhibition and the litermates teach other communication skills. Good job for saving the dog but without a pedigree you will never know what the dog's breed is. Nobody can tell you just by looking at it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Unless the breeder told you or has papers on his dogs to prove what yours is there is no way of telling lines just by looking at the pup. Poor thing, it looks younger than 6 weeks from the pictures. Only BYB's let pups go at 6 weeks or younger. Sounds like you are taking good care of her though. Good luck with her


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well do you think a behaviorist trainer could help her in the future? We've been taking her to the vet every week just in case a problem shows up due to the situation she was in. And the parents were supposed to be pure bred pits. Her ears seem too small to me though. =/ thank you for the help and advice! This is my first time owning pits after doing a great deal of research, yet I still feel so uneducated about the breed compared to everyone on these boards! I'm sure many of you will school me.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Unless the breeder told you or has papers on his dogs to prove what yours is there is no way of telling lines just by looking at the pup. *Poor thing, it looks younger than 6 weeks from the pictures.* Only BYB's let pups go at 6 weeks or younger. Sounds like you are taking good care of her though. Good luck with her


+1 First thought when I saw the pics was that it looked younger than 6 weeks. Cute pup either way.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well do you think a behaviorist trainer could help her in the future? We've been taking her to the vet every week just in case a problem shows up due to the situation she was in. And the parents were supposed to be pure bred pits. Her ears seem too small to me though. =/ thank you for the help and advice! This is my first time owning pits after doing a great deal of research, yet I still feel so uneducated about the breed compared to everyone on these boards! I'm sure many of you will school me.


You have good intentions and that is what counts. Ears have nothing to do with being a pure pit, there are pits that have houndish ears and others that have bat ears.

The behavior problem I am discussing is fearfulness, and nipping excessively. The mother teaches the pups to play soft and the litermates play with each other and teach other how to play without hurting each other. A lot of dogs that are removed too soon from the mom and litermates develop fearful agression to other dogs they will begin to display that when you start walking them on the leash. You will see the dog turn on and go off for no reason. Keep the pup interacting with the 10 week old pup a lot but make sure you are always supervising their interaction. The next few weeks will be crucial make sure everything is healthy and possitive.

If this is your first time with this breed type make sure you get a book on the breed. These dogs make wonderful companions but they don't do so well with other dogs.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been researching pits constantly and if there is information I can not find I always visit our local extreme k9 pitbull store to seek advice. Do you think a muzzle would be a wise investment for when she gets old enough for walks/runs?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I have been researching pits constantly and if there is information I can not find I always visit our local extreme k9 pitbull store to seek advice. Do you think a muzzle would be a wise investment for when she gets old enough for walks/runs?


I wouldn't go that far just yet, as long as you keep her away from other dogs you should be fine. When she is done with all her shots, take her to a puppy social class so she can learn more manners and more playful behaviors. Once she completes those sessions, take her to a good beginners obedience class this should be done aroudn 5 months.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow that puppy is young  good luck to you and wat David has pointed out are all valid points. i also had to take a puppy away from her mother at a very young age 8 weeks i believe but the mother was sick and this puppy wasn't being taken care of and also the runt. She did grow up with behavioral issues and it was not easy everyday is a constant battle with training her. Of course I never gave up but it is hard work! And it can be done but I wasn't a first time Pit bull owner so I had some experience but it was not easy. Good luck to you


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very patient so I am pretty confident in my ability to train her once she is older. The only thing I'm worried about is our cat since the pups are inside right now until they finish their shots. Any suggestions on helping them coexist without too many issues? I never leave the animals unattended together.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

expose them to the cat immediately if the dogs get rude with the cat correct them immediately but do not remove them from the scenario. Just let them hang out together, the cat will slap them silly if they get out of line. But make sure whatever you do that the dogs do not act nasty towards the cat. If you expose them constantly and have them hang out a lot together and they will be fine when they older.

This is my big boy with his feline buddies


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

The thing that I worry about is that our cat is just too friendly. When the pups pin him down he just lays there and doesn't defend himself. I expose them to each other but it doesn't work nearly as well as you would think. Its mostly our bully that is the issue.


----------



## Deorah (Jan 17, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> The thing that I worry about is that our cat is just too friendly. When the pups pin him down he just lays there and doesn't defend himself. I expose them to each other but it doesn't work nearly as well as you would think. Its mostly our bully that is the issue.


Then why try having them together if as you say the bully is the issue? You say "pups" so is there just one or more? How long have you had the pup(s) And with that it can take time when it comes to introducing any two animals.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

The bully is the 10 week old pup that I mentioned. And she is 6 weeks. We just got them about a week and a half ago. So the baby is probably around 7 and a half weeks now, or less if what you all said was accurate. And I'm trying to have them together because I had been told by a friend that if you keep exposing them, after a few months they will eventually get along. Apparently this method isn't working too well =/ I just don't want the cat to die within the few months of waiting.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

here is both of them. Lily and Leo.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> The thing that I worry about is that our cat is just too friendly. When the pups pin him down he just lays there and doesn't defend himself. I expose them to each other but it doesn't work nearly as well as you would think. Its mostly our bully that is the issue.


You shouldn't allow your pups to pin the cat down, as soon as that happens correct the dog. Keep it doing immediately until they get the point that going on top of the cat is not acceptable.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that white dog looks very immature I wouldn't be surprised if he was younger than you thought when you go it.


----------



## Deorah (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes it can take awhile just don't leave either the cat or the pups unsupervised at all. With time and patience it can work, it's not something that happens overnight..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> The thing that I worry about is that our cat is just too friendly. When the pups pin him down he just lays there and doesn't defend himself. I expose them to each other but it doesn't work nearly as well as you would think. Its mostly our bully that is the issue.


Believe me when I say you can raise these dogs around cats and there is just no guarantee that your dog won't kill the cat at a later point and time. I don't care how many times you correct your bulldog for going after the cat if that dog wants to eat the cat he/she will and if your not there to stop it there won't be a darn thing you can do about it. I have seen it way too many times. The good thing is you don't leave you animals unattended :clap: You should worry and your concerns are valid. The best advice I can give you is go with your instincts bulldogs were bred to be DA they also have high prey drive and will go after and kill any animal if they feel like it. The best way to prevent this is separation. You can't FORCE bulldogs to get along with other animals you have to know when it's time to separate. If your bully is not getting along with the cat than the bully and the cat need to be separated there is no other way to fix it. Cats can defend themselves and will if they feel threatened if the cat goes for your pups eyes that could be another disaster in itself. Exposing them at a young age doesn't mean jack not when the nature of a bulldog is to kill other animals. That might very well work for a dog with low prey drive. But if your pup is prey driven exposure won't do anything for him but give him/ her an opportunity and that's the truth. People that say oh it's all in how you raise them or how much you socialize them with other dogs and animals are day dreamer's living in la la land they have no clue about these dogs and as a result they end up with dead dogs or animals in the long run.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone that says your pup looks younger than 7 weeks. IMO, and knowing that every dog is different, your pup looks the same as mine did @ ~5 weeks. Here's a pic:










Just be patient and start NOW with bite inhibition training. It helps that you have another dog to help teach this, but since it is another bully breed, what doesn't hurt your other pup, may hurt another breed of dog.

I didn't let my pups bite me at all -- every time they bit hard, I yelped really loudly and totally ignored them. They picked up the message that they can't bite that hard and then I continued to yelp for gradually softer and softer bites. Now, at a year old, Kane doesn't put any pressure behind his teeth if he happens to mouth me during play.

It's not the end of the world that you got a pup that young, but you have to keep on top of things obedience-wise. Like David said, enrolling in puppy classes is a really good idea and SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE. At this age and level of cuteness, no one cares that your dog is a pit bull and you need to take advantage of that and have her meet as many people, dogs, other animals as possible.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I agree with everyone that says your pup looks younger than 7 weeks. IMO, and knowing that every dog is different, your pup looks the same as mine did @ ~5 weeks. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost: the ears on the puppy girl look very underdeveloped too, IDK if its just the picture of the way they are but they look very small compared to the dogs you are posting as well.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if this holds true for APBTs like it does other dogs, but it looks like your pup is all white ... have you checked her hearing? She might be deaf??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I don't know if this holds true for APBTs like it does other dogs, but it looks like your pup is all white ... have you checked her hearing? She might be deaf??


I think all white dogs get a cartilage defficiency you are correct, I don't think it's breed related. Dogos and Boxers get Baer tested, I am pretty sure it's all pure white dogs. Good call on that too


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just got my pup two weeks ago, she was older and never been around cats....she was over 4 months when I brought her home from the breeders. I have a cat who loves dogs and they hit it right off. But Bella my pit is a very layed back little girl and not hyper at all. Bella lays with me on the couch while my cat is usually laying right on top of my stomach. For me it was a very easy transition. Depends on the pup I would say. Most pups are full of pi$$ and vinegar LOL!! Hopefully it will all work out for you


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I just got my pup two weeks ago, she was older and never been around cats....she was over 4 months when I brought her home from the breeders. I have a cat who loves dogs and they hit it right off. But Bella my pit is a very layed back little girl and not hyper at all. Bella lays with me on the couch while my cat is usually laying right on top of my stomach. For me it was a very easy transition. Depends on the pup I would say. Most pups are full of pi$$ and vinegar LOL!! Hopefully it will all work out for you


lol My older cat will tell Bernie when he is sniffin too much, she will give him a slap to the face and Bernie backs up like a drunk transformer robot lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My ex had a white pittie and he was deaf.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Hm I don't think she's def, we have tile floors that don't carry vibration yet when I call her name her ears perk up and she comes. The only issue we've had with her being white is that her tummy got irritated from polyester and she needed her anal glands expressed. I'm just worried about her getting skin cancer in the future because of where we live. Are there any other problems that might come with her having white fur and underdeveloped ears?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I just got my pup two weeks ago, she was older and never been around cats....she was over 4 months when I brought her home from the breeders. I have a cat who loves dogs and they hit it right off. But Bella my pit is a very layed back little girl and not hyper at all. Bella lays with me on the couch while my cat is usually laying right on top of my stomach. For me it was a very easy transition. Depends on the pup I would say. Most pups are full of pi$$ and vinegar LOL!! Hopefully it will all work out for you


It does depend on the pup Bogart will kill anything that looks like a cat and he's 7 1/2 months old. He is extremely prey driven. I can't take him around a hamster he chases down squirrels and anything else he can get his little paws on. Some bulldogs are more prey driven than others. My pup also doesn't get along with other dogs except for the one he lives with and she is an adult and even still I have to watch them. I had a dog years ago that got along with an old cat of ours and almost killed it one day I was there to minimize the damage done. It really depends on the dog. But I own APBT's and from everything I have ever seen and witnessed they have always turned on at some point so DA and animal aggression was inevitable. I have always had to separate I have never owned a laid back bulldog.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Hm I don't think she's def, we have tile floors that don't carry vibration yet when I call her name her ears perk up and she comes. The only issue we've had with her being white is that her tummy got irritated from polyester and she needed her anal glands expressed. I'm just worried about her getting skin cancer in the future because of where we live. Are there any other problems that might come with her having white fur and underdeveloped ears?


You might want to have your vet double-check on it anyways though -- it's amazing how observant dogs can be and you might be inadvertently giving her another cue to come. It's better to be safe than sorry and it can save you a lot of trouble and heartache down the line, training-wise and knowing how to communicate with her if she is deaf.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

She is getting her 2nd set of shots on the 22nd so I will make sure to have them check. Any idea how much a baer test costs?


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

I`m sorry in advance. Not trying to step on any toes here and yes i`m a new member but I`m a veteran APBT breeder.
All of this "social classes", etc. is overkill in my opinion. And getting a pup at 6-8 weeks isn`t abnormal in my experience. Behavior problems are mostly created due to a lacking owner. As long as you spend time with the pup and use common sense in your approach while raising the pup you shouldn`t have many problems if any at all. I also help train K9`s im my area so I have had to deal with many different personalities in dogs. Each dog has its own just as humans have their own individual personalities and each dog will present different issues. As the owner, your job is to tune your dog the way that best suites your situation. Sure there are some common issues with any dog but the more difficult issues will be individual issues that you will recognize and need to correct. Just use common sense, don`t fall for the $$hype$$ that you may see or hear and you`ll be fine. 
The "papers" issue was a mistake on your part but at least you are trying to get info on the matter. Papers won`t make your dog any better or worse but may effect any breeding plans in the future. Learn from the mistake and continue down the road. One more thing I will tell you is that all APBT`s are APBT`s whether they be "Bullies" Mugles" "Blue" "Red" "Brindle" etc.etc. They are still American Pit Bull Terriers. Good Luck


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I really don't want to get into a disagreement over nature vs. nurture. But will say that socialization is just as important as genetics in creating a well-balanced and well-behaved dog. A socially isolated dog does not learn how to properly behave in social situations with people or dogs; they are nervous and unsure and may react by becoming fear-aggressive. Does this mean socialization will prevent fear-aggression or regular DA? No, because genetics plays a part.

There is no such thing as over-socialization -- as long as you do it safely and responsibly.


I don't know if you'll actually have to do a Baer test. I'm sure your vet knows some basic, homespun tests to do that can help determine if your pup is deaf or hearing-impaired.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

So what youve pretty much done is take the pup off the byb hands and showed them that its ok to breed and hock dogs early on craigslist because someone will take[save] them? You may think your helping the problem but youre actualy contributing to it.

Sorry but i realy read this stuff too much. How did you save the dog? was it drowning? was it in a burning house?

And im sorry brady but American bullies are not APBT if your such a "Veteran" you would know that allready.

Bullies came from APBT as did Amstaffs , do you call Amstaffs APBT too?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow some people get really intense about these matters. Getting papers isn't an issue for me because I don't plan on breeding my pups. There is already an overpopulation of pitbulls which become abandoned and homeless or in shelters. I just wanted to obtain some information. Just like raising kids, everybody approaches it differently and the results turn out differently no matter how many books you read or how much advice you get and what you follow. If she does turn out to be deaf to some extent, is it difficult to learn/teach sign language? From what I've read online it can take months to learn just basic signs.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

rOcka, im not having a cheap shot at you with my post just showing the situation in a different light than you may have looked at it in yourself. the burning house thing was a lighthearted joke aimed at putting a laugh into a debatable thread.

Im sure youl understand where im coming from with what i meant by teaching the breeder its ok.
Its better that they cant sell or move them on and it be difficult for them instead of easy, so easy they got rid of them before the dogs were even at the right age to get rid of. This is encouraging the person too breed again and they will, even worse is the fact that these sorts are the ones thjat hammer their bitches every heat because some pleb bought their poorly bred dogs.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I fully understand and will definitely be more careful in the future. With our bully we got him from a good breeder and he's fine. I guess I won't be doing anymore craigslist transactions because now I have endless fears about my Lily. I was relieved when she didn't have parvo (my biggest fear) but now I'm paranoid about her being def. And I guess now that the possibility has been brought up I've noticed a lot more abnormalties in her behavior. When people come over she doesn't wake up where our other pup is so excited and can be awoken from the deepest sleep when somebody visits =/ on Saturday ill for sure get her checked out and hope that I can obtain as many resources as possible for training her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> I`m sorry in advance. Not trying to step on any toes here and yes i`m a new member but I`m a veteran APBT breeder.
> All of this "social classes", etc. is overkill in my opinion. And getting a pup at 6-8 weeks isn`t abnormal in my experience. Behavior problems are mostly created due to a lacking owner. As long as you spend time with the pup and use common sense in your approach while raising the pup you shouldn`t have many problems if any at all. I also help train K9`s im my area so I have had to deal with many different personalities in dogs. Each dog has its own just as humans have their own individual personalities and each dog will present different issues. As the owner, your job is to tune your dog the way that best suites your situation. Sure there are some common issues with any dog but the more difficult issues will be individual issues that you will recognize and need to correct. Just use common sense, don`t fall for the $$hype$$ that you may see or hear and you`ll be fine.
> The "papers" issue was a mistake on your part but at least you are trying to get info on the matter. Papers won`t make your dog any better or worse but may effect any breeding plans in the future. Learn from the mistake and continue down the road. One more thing I will tell you is that all APBT`s are APBT`s whether they be "Bullies" Mugles" "Blue" "Red" "Brindle" etc.etc. They are still American Pit Bull Terriers. Good Luck


you need to learn quite a bit.If you're a breeder then you're breeding for all the wrong reasons.Please stick around and READ and LEARN about this breed that you claim to know so much about.


r0ckah0l1c said:


> Wow some people get really intense about these matters. Getting papers isn't an issue for me because I don't plan on breeding my pups. There is already an overpopulation of pitbulls which become abandoned and homeless or in shelters. I just wanted to obtain some information. Just like raising kids, everybody approaches it differently and the results turn out differently no matter how many books you read or how much advice you get and what you follow. If she does turn out to be deaf to some extent, is it difficult to learn/teach sign language? From what I've read online it can take months to learn just basic signs.


Of course some people get "intense" about it.We are trying to educate ignorant (if you will) owners about the dogs we love.The general public is trying to ban our dogs.We are trying to keep that from happening.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't mean to scare you about the deafness. It's something to consider and, like the puppy age issue, it's not the end of the world. There are resources available to help you with deaf dogs, especially in this age of Google. And you're actually pretty lucky to have this issue brought up now -- many owners go through the first few months of their puppy's lives thinking that their dog is stupid or disobedient because he or she isn't responding the way they should. And it's just because the dog is deaf or hearing impaired. Since you have a young dog, sign language should be easy for your pup to learn -- it's the same concept as dogs learning verbal commands, it's just dead dogs have a completely physical language. Again, don't worry about it until you have confirmation from your vet whether your pup is deaf or not.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Its just getting the dogs attention that will be the issue. And obviously containment because if thats the case its a dangerous world outside the yard for deaf animals. 

Sign language wqouldnt be that hard hell my dog pretty much knows what i mean when i make any hand gesture and i never even deliberatly taught her that.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's the only issue, but it's workable.

I read somewhere that most dogs pay more attention to the physical cues you give them when making commands than the actual commands, even if you aren't consciously thinking about it. Maybe you tilt your head a certain way when telling them to sit or you lean forward slightly when telling them to move or get back.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I understand wanting to keep a clean bloodline and reputation for a breed you love. I just would never be one of those extreme people who want to abort every deaf puppy and all. I don't think its fair. We don't abort deaf humans. I'm passionate about cleaning up the reputation and people thinking because you have a pitbull its going to be a fighting or aggressive dog when if trained right they can be some of the best dogs around.


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

> you need to learn quite a bit.If you're a breeder then you're breeding for all the wrong reasons.Please stick around and READ and LEARN about this breed that you claim to know so much about.


Feel free to elaborate.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

. One more thing I will tell you is that all APBT`s are APBT`s whether they be "Bullies" Mugles" "Blue" "Red" "Brindle" etc.etc. They are still American Pit Bull Terriers. Good Luck[/QUOTE said:


> Well Ill start with this one. The APBT is a breed the American bully is a breed , they are seperate breeds however the American bully derives from the APBT and the Staffordshire terrier. To tell people they are all APBT is not accurate info. they are all bully breeds or pitbull type breeds but APBT is a breed on its own as the American bullys are they just get lumped into the same class of dog and struggle with alot of the same BSL.


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

> Well Ill start with this one. The APBT is a breed the American bully is a breed , they are seperate breeds however the American bully derives from the APBT and the Staffordshire terrier


 Huh,...The only actual different breed of pit bull terrier that is recognized is the Amstaff. All other Pit Terriers are just that,...PIT TERRIERS. As stated, there are many misconceptions about the Pit Terrier and your comment is one of them. You may need to look it up. I work out of town sometimes like now but when I get home I`ll gladly send you a few links along with any other information you need. Every statement I made in that comment was directed to help the OP. I have 20 years experience breeding and training Pits, German Shepherds, Rotts, a few breeds of Curr dogs, Beagles, etc.etc. And yes I know that Pits are a completely different animal but they`re still dogs, just a little more trigger happy. I know dogs as well as most anyone. I became this way through trial and error along with training by several trainers and a few vets. I never mind any discussion about the subject because I can never know enough. I also try to never assume. There are many opinions but few facts. Glad I could help.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a question as far as my pups' weights. Our 10 week old bully weighs 15.8 lbs and our apbt/bully mix weighs 5.4 lbs at 6/7 wks? (Sorry everyone has us questioning her actual age due to her size). I am wondering if she is underweight or he is overweight? They only eat twice a day. Once at 630 am and once around 5pm. I was thinking maybe she got more of the apbt in her rather than bully and that may be what is causing the difference in size/age ratio? I feel like I'm either overfeeding one or underfeeding the other.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Rock your dogs are not going to be similar in weight ever they are two different breeds... Pics of her at current weight would help determine if she is solid... 

Brady you are killing me!! Please do yourself a favor and do some more learning cause 20 years has done nothing for you since it's all bad info. I will be happy to elaborate when I get on my comp since I'm on my phone now


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Huh,...The only actual different breed of pit bull terrier that is recognized is the Amstaff. All other Pit Terriers are just that,...PIT TERRIERS. As stated, there are many misconceptions about the Pit Terrier and your comment is one of them. You may need to look it up. I work out of town sometimes like now but when I get home I`ll gladly send you a few links along with any other information you need. Every statement I made in that comment was directed to help the OP. I have 20 years experience breeding and training Pits, German Shepherds, Rotts, a few breeds of Curr dogs, Beagles, etc.etc. And yes I know that Pits are a completely different animal but they`re still dogs, just a little more trigger happy. I know dogs as well as most anyone. I became this way through trial and error along with training by several trainers and a few vets. I never mind any discussion about the subject because I can never know enough. I also try to never assume. There are many opinions but few facts. Glad I could help.


So by that rationale, you believe Staffordshire Bull Terriers, APBTs and American Staffordshire Terriers to be the same dog do you? After all, I mean all three share the same genetic make up with no added breeds in between them. The fact they have been seperate for 80+ years doesn't bother you at all? How about the fact that they are visually different?

There is a reason that they shouldn't all be lumped together. That goes for bullies as well.


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

> So by that rationale, you believe Staffordshire Bull Terriers, APBTs and American Staffordshire Terriers to be the same dog do you


Apparently you are putting words in my mouth. No, I didn`t say this and if you read my post you will see that this isn`t what I typed. I`ll not repeat myself. If you want to know more about the APBT I can give you some links and even suggest a few books along with a contact or two. Have a nice day.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Huh,...The only actual different breed of pit bull terrier that is recognized is the Amstaff. All other Pit Terriers are just that,...PIT TERRIERS. As stated, there are many misconceptions about the Pit Terrier and your comment is one of them. You may need to look it up. I work out of town sometimes like now but when I get home I`ll gladly send you a few links along with any other information you need. Every statement I made in that comment was directed to help the OP. I have 20 years experience breeding and training Pits, German Shepherds, Rotts, a few breeds of Curr dogs, Beagles, etc.etc. And yes I know that Pits are a completely different animal but they`re still dogs, just a little more trigger happy. I know dogs as well as most anyone. I became this way through trial and error along with training by several trainers and a few vets. I never mind any discussion about the subject because I can never know enough. I also try to never assume. There are many opinions but few facts. Glad I could help.


Here I will help you out... There is NO SUCH BREED called a Pit Terrier... There is the American Staffordshir Terrier, The Staffordshire Bull Terrier, The American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Bully... ALL of these ARE different breeds...

20 years in training with ALL different breeds DOES NOT make anyone an expert on any one breed... You can train great!! doesnt make you an expert and I would kindly ask that before you try to help anymore please research what you are talking about because you are simply confusing people who are looking for solid information that you are not giving...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Terriers to tear the earth.. My dogs dont dig much, unless chasin a critter in a hole and then yeah, they tear the Earth.. However they fit the bill of bulldog better than anything else. Pit Terrier is a slang term like pit bull. . all these dogs are from pit terriers and bulldogs of from which they derived from each other anyway.. the first Terriers ever entered in show were from inbreeding pit bulldogs in England, THE ORIGINAL PIT BULLDOGS were what led to the English Staffie and the APBT ... the APBT led to the AMstaff, BT, AMD, bandogs far and wide, Patters, the list is endless.

FOR Blue.. you cant argue with common sense or history.. TRUE APBTs are game bred dogs....... The TRUE Bulldog was thrown into the pit forever dubbed Pit Bull; only one animal in all the world remains with such a title, only one animal lives up to it... The American Pit Bull Terrier aka Bulldog.. Louis P. Colby, "*



I call them bulldogs cause thats what they are.. "

Click to expand...

*Your statement about pit terriers is vague and broad and has no merit unless in your own circle or talking about dogs of the past.. Boston Bull Terriers for example are now just Boston Terriers as they are NO longer Bostons pit bull dog which was a [] bred bulldog that started with dogs like Sgnt Stubby  such dogs who started the southern bulldog lines as well as Colby line dogs. Whats in a NAME? with dogs its function, and herritage... 
NOT ALL DOGS REGISTERED AS APBTS are TRUE APBTs ... I will agree with you that if you take any AST, BT, ST, Bully, Whopper, etc.. and put it in a game yard all the garabage will be bred out especially if proper breeding ethics and culling are taking place. I've done it with whopper bred it completely out making lil dogs with 1/4 shot of whopper back when. Tudors done it with a BT, into his lightner stuff .. LOL the reality is the APBT is a name derrived for function... and not all dogs are designed for such a function; so much so that the only way men can test it is in a controlled environment called the []. I created a game test on wild game but it changed my bulldogs, Turk is all game, he is not an APBT however it be his full pedigree, why ??? cause hes a hunter; he kills .. and he fights to kill(meaning: he bulldogs the critter down as if the bites cause no pain, or damage USUALLY DONT and he gets em over on their back and kills them like his mother did, like a big cat without breaking the skin and by shuting the blood off to the brain, not by suffication as most people think, I love watch coyotes, bobcats, wild dogs try to get away from the 35lbs monster, hes taken down coyote/wolf crosses bigger then him by two and taken em by twos.. LOL) .. coyotes, stray dogs, bobcats, badgers etc.. thats what he does. He doesnt chase the ball or the rope only takes a pettin and kills things that are of danger, doesnt go any further from you than you can reach unless he sees a critter to get. ALL MY APBTS are machines ready to do anything I want them to, let alone get a critter.. Do you see what Im saying? Does this make sense? There is one APBT and that lies in the game bred dogs. PERIOD all the others come FROM APBTs.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

my ofrn gucci doing some terrier work. 
this dog was 71lbs... uck, adba, reg'd


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Huh,...The only actual different breed of pit bull terrier that is recognized is the Amstaff. All other Pit Terriers are just that,...PIT TERRIERS. As stated, there are many misconceptions about the Pit Terrier and your comment is one of them. You may need to look it up. I work out of town sometimes like now but when I get home I`ll gladly send you a few links along with any other information you need. Every statement I made in that comment was directed to help the OP. I have 20 years experience breeding and training Pits, German Shepherds, Rotts, a few breeds of Curr dogs, Beagles, etc.etc. And yes I know that Pits are a completely different animal but they`re still dogs, just a little more trigger happy. I know dogs as well as most anyone. I became this way through trial and error along with training by several trainers and a few vets. I never mind any discussion about the subject because I can never know enough. I also try to never assume. There are many opinions but few facts. Glad I could help.


You have a bit more to learn. There are not different breeds of American pit bull terrier. An APBT is an APBT, a Staffy is a staffy, and a Bully is just that a Bully. They are all separate breeds not "types" of pits. The American bully is a separate breed and they now have their own registry, look it up lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Apparently you are putting words in my mouth. No, I didn`t say this and if you read my post you will see that this isn`t what I typed. I`ll not repeat myself. * If you want to know more about the APBT I can give you some links and even suggest a few books along with a contact or two. * Have a nice day.


Please do. It sounds like you're a font of knowledge.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^:rofl: :rofl: ^^^^


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i just like how someone sold you an all white dog and told you it may be red. thats classic. that stuff only seems to work with dogs. if i told people i may be black they would think im nuts. some dog breeders deserve a good beating for doing what they do.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

rob32 said:


> if i told people i may be black they would think im nuts. some dog breeders deserve a good beating for doing what they do.


NO FREAKING LIES HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rob32 said:


> i just like how someone sold you an all white dog and told you it may be red. thats classic. that stuff only seems to work with dogs. if i told people i may be black they would think im nuts. some dog breeders deserve a good beating for doing what they do.


:goodpost::goodpost: You're exactly right.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got nothing to add of value. Just want to say that I'm waiting in high anticipation for the "wealth of knowledge" to be dropped on us about the APBT!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL @ Wild Deuce Something tells me we are going to be waiting along time for that .... Don't hold your breath!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*lookit 'im go!!!*



Padlock said:


> my ofrn gucci doing some terrier work.
> this dog was 71lbs... uck, adba, reg'd
> 
> YouTube - Pit Bull Fight. A.P.B.T HUNTING MARSH RATS...


Giove that dog a big ham bone to eat! Work son work!!


----------

